

Better Web Application Framework -- Awesome video comparison of 6 frameworks - ardit33
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6297126166376226181
Great video, if you are deciding what to use next.
======
boucher
The purpose laid out at the beginning of the video was the ease of developing
UI code. But in reality, the author does almost no UI development. He sets up
projects, and then in every case where a UI could be auto generated, uses it
verbatim.

Forgiving the overwhelming simplicity of the sample project, the video gives
little insight on how difficult it is to modify and fine tune interfaces, with
the notable exception of pointing out if they work in "html editors". I do not
know a single serious developer who would trust his html to a wysiwyg html
editor.

------
tlrobinson
Summary:

J2EE sucks. Rails, Django, WebGears, and Zope are pretty nice.

The problem with this demo is that both examples (hello world, and a time
tracking app) are _very_ simple examples. While it's very easy to do simple
things in Rails (can't speak for the others), it's still hard to do moderately
to very complex things. There's no magic bullet.

That said, Rails, etc to make things more fun and take some of the grunt work
out.

